# Question About Pure or Not



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

Please Checkout this Dog I Have Purchased The Owner Says its German Shepard I Do Not Get Photo of his Face Now but is he Pure or not and if not what is the percentage of his pure . i am sure he is not black jacket .










His Age I Think Not Less than 3 weeks not more than 2 month.

Hope anyone can Answer me









Best Regards


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Sorry I can't tell you from the way they took that picture.
Any pictures of the parents? A pedigree?
Those might help, I think?

I think I see white feet? Is this common in puppies????


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

Actually I Have one but not sure his dad as seller said .










But his color grey and he have these 3 hairs on his eyes please help me and if you have MSN or Y!M I Will be very thankful if you can help me









Best Regards


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So, did you buy this dog from a breeder? Get it from a friend? Did you pay for a full blooded GSD?


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

from the look of it, i would highly doubt pure GSD. but more pictures would help alot

his coloring, white tips on feet/paws, ears, short snout, and the shape of his tail say not gsd to me, but i could be wrong and more pictures would help


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

actually we have a street in my country each friday people go get there dogs and sell there thats it







please i need help is it or it is not









best regards


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

is that dog chained to a garage? and is the dog in the corner of the picture his mother? 
the father is def GSD, the other dog, i dont think so


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

Fransheska you mean the small one ( puppy ?? )

i bought puppy not his father.










best regards


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

NO, i dont think that pup is pure GSD.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

the other dog just got in the picture he is for someone else


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm thinking he's not...from what I'm gathering.

He sure is freakin adorable though!


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Percentage of GSD atleast ?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not a professional but the head on the picture doesn't look GSD to me.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

maybe hes part German shepherd, he could be, but its hard to tell


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

after few moments i will get photo of his face


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, it's basically impossible to give you a percentage...I'm not a DNA scientist. It will be easier to tell as he matures, but right now, just enjoy the pup. I've found that Shep Mixes are GREAT dogs!


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

I Feel bad i wanted breed dog







and now i have moved this dog to the farm i can't get doctor all this way far .


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

breeding him is probably a very bad idea. You dont know who his parents are so you have no idea what kind of puppies you will get. 

Enjoy your dog, even if he isnt a pure german shepherd, he will probably still be a good pet


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

nooooooo i want german 

actually i bought him cheap that's why maybe but will his color change when he is big or he will stay grey !!?


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

as i see this pets







looking something like him

http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/boo-bear-animosh-the-st.-bernard--shepherd-mix_2007-08-09


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

his color will probably change a little bit as he gets older, but the general color will still probably be the same as it is now. 
if you wanted a german shepherd, you should have done some research and found a good breeder, not one on the street. You get what you pay for 

there are many dogs in shelters that need homes, so you really dont need to breed your dog. 

just enjoy your new puppy







hes very cute and mixed breed dogs are alot of fun


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

but i mean will he be mixed between german and some dogs in street







or german and doberman is different that german and street dog


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

theres no way for me to know. I dont think he is german/doberman from the look of him but i have no way of really knowing. 
it might not be a "street dog" but maybe another dog that this "breeder" has. 

German shepherd and dobermans are both BLACK AND TAN, so he would not be gray if that was his father and he was mixed with a doberman


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

no lol it was example doberman and german







i hate doberman even so listen anyways will it have a black coat at back of him


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinI Feel bad i wanted breed dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wanted a pure bred dog, why did you goto a street where they sell dogs like a yard sale?


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

because its too expensive in market i thought i could have cheaper one :S


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

There's no way to know or tell what his parents were. That's the chance you take when you buy a cheap pup off the street (are you in India?).

But he looks like a great pup and I'm sure he will give you years of faithful companionship.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinno lol it was example doberman and german
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way for me to know. he will probably just look like he does now, only bigger when he gets older. (same color ect..) 
If you wanted a german shepherd you should have went to a GOOD BREEDER. this dog is a mix, you might be able to tell what he is mixed with when he gets older but he SHOULD NOT BE BRED, since you have no idea what he is.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

No I Am Not in India I Am In Jordan


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

is there alot of difference between 50% GSD and 100% GSD is it that much or they are more intelligent.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Quite often it is very hard to tell what mixed breed dogs are mixed with. If you know the dad, you know that your pup is at least 50% German Shepherd. The other half will only be a guess, even by very experienced dog people. 

Puppies change a lot as they grow. You may get a better idea of what he is mixed with as he gets older, but it will always only be a guess. 

You can have fun with him and work with him and train him. I have a mixed breed dog that may have some German Shepherd in her, and I have been having a lot of fun training and working with her. She has an Obedience title, a tracking title and passed a temperament test and a 20km endurance test. I will never know what breeds she is mixed with, but she is a great dog, and I am having a lot of fun with her. 

But of course, she is spayed. I don't want to be responsible for more mixed breed dogs that end up in shelters. 

Have fun with your puppy, train him, play with him, he will be awesome.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just curious, since India also has a "street dog market".

Shep mixes are awesome. One of my dogs is a shep mix and he's the best dog my husband or I have ever had and we always get "What kind of dog is he??" questions. 

Enjoy your pup for a companion, if you can't do that, you probably don't need a dog. 

How's the weather over there anyhoo?


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

i will just go exchange after i pass him by a doctor.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

You do not need to exchange your puppy. Who cares if he is a mix? why do you NEED to breed? 

dogs are great even if you dont breed them


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinis there alot of difference between 50% GSD and 100% GSD is it that much or they are more intelligent.


Each dog is unique and an individual. From my observations, even 50% GSDs are very smart and very trainable.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinis there alot of difference between 50% GSD and
> 100% GSD is it that much or they are more intelligent.


Mixes often live longer and can be just as intelligent as a PB. 

It's entirely possible you will get the best of both breeds - whatever the other is.

He's a very cute pup but will probably stay gray. PB GSDs can be gray, it's called Sable. They tend to look more like a wolf.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

please stay with me 15 minute will get another photo of his face







actually i paid for him around 35 Euro


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Awww...the poor pup! Exchange? He's not a pair of pants that aren't the right size, it's a living being. 

How are you going to breed dogs? Do you already have a female? Have you done it before...this is looking bad.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

No i am gonna send back to the seller and get new one


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieAwww...the poor pup! Exchange? He's not a pair of pants that aren't the right size, it's a living being.
> 
> How are you going to breed dogs? Do you already have a female? Have you done it before...this is looking bad.


it really is..


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinNo i am gonna send back to the seller and get new one


this puppy is GOOD. you dont need to send him back! 
this puppy is a living thing, not clothes or shoes that you can send back when they arent good enough. 

YOU SHOULD LOVE YOUR DOG NO MATTER WHAT. 
instead of only trying to use it to make money. who cares if the puppy isnt a German shepherd or you cant breed him?! 
ITS YOUR DOG AND ITS UR RESPONSIBILITY TO CARE FOR HIM!

would you send your child away because he isnt good enough? 

you are being very selfish


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

If this is not the dog you want, then the time to return him is now. Don't let a sweet puppy begin to bond with you if you are not committed to him for life.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, well I'm going to drop out of this conversation before I say something horrible and bit#@y, just as horrible as "exchanging" a puppy because you didn't do your homework.
















It's probably better for the pup if you give it back anyway. 

Good luck little pup! 

* _ sidenote, this has made me think we really need a "duh" smiley_


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

hey hey wait wait this puppy i bought just today i just saw him and saw me for 3-4 hours!!

send him back mean someone else will tkae him not a shellter actually i hate street dogs in soooo bad way i need one good looking i dont want to trade dogs or make money i have my online business witch make me lots of money


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

dont get angry from me actually i love black intellegint dogs ...(


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOkay, well I'm going to drop out of this conversation before I say something horrible and bit#@y, just as horrible as "exchanging" a puppy because you didn't do your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pray that puppy finds a good new home with people who will love him no matter what and not just use him for money and selfish reasons.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadindont get angry from me actually i love black intellegint dogs ...(


he might be VERY INTELLIGENT. who cares if hes not black? he is very beautiful and a cute puppy!


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

ok i will love him but i dont need street dog atleast 50% GSD actually i am thinking to keep him and get new one


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

35 euros is about 46 bucks. I don't know anything about the cost of a dog in Jordan but I think you should be looking at at least 500 euros if you actually want a pure bred dog. 

If you are unhappy with this puppy, please take him back to he doesn't get confused and can go find a nice home. 

Look online for german shepherd breeders. I'll bet you 10 quid they aren't at the street sale.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

you changed my mind


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

actually germans here 90% pure from breeder costs 120 Euro I Must bought these ones







but i said let me save actually !


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

this site should help you with raising/care
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/tpuppy.html

if you want a pure bred german shepherd, please do your research and find a GOOD BREEDER. do NOT go back to the street market place


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

hello ,

i dunno breeder mean who sell dogs ??


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

a breeder is someone who has dogs, ONLY GERMAN SHEPHERDS, knows the parents of the dogs, breeds them and sells the puppies. 
you will be able to meet the parents of the puppies, the puppies should be healthy, have their shots, and have papers (telling you who the parents, grandparents ..) the parents should be healthy and friendly 

the parents/puppies should be a clean environment and should be loved by their owners. 

you will have to do research and find a good breeder like this. not one a street market or petstore


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinactually germans here 90% pure from breeder costs 120 Euro I Must bought these ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The purchase of the dog is the last place you want to save.

A dog of unknown origin has unknown health background.

A dog that comes from a breeder who knows the background and has tested for health will be able to sell you a healthier dog.

A healthier puppy that you spend more to buy means you will spend LESS in the long term on vet bills. Since you said there's no dog doctor local to you, it's entirely possible to have a very sick puppy who requires care you cannot give him 

It rarely happens that healthy dogs come from what we call Back Yard Breeders here - these would be equivalent to your street sale people.

Then there's diseases a puppy could pick up from older dogs at the street sale.

DO YOUR HOMEWORK.

A dog isn't something you buy spur of the moment from a street vendor.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

hhhhhhh


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Correct that, we need a troll smiley.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:hello ,
> 
> i dunno breeder mean who sell dogs ??


Yes breeder is someone who sells dogs. It means more too, a breeder is someone who carefully selects two dogs to make a litter. LIke I said, bet you 10 quid you won't find them on the street or in the newspaper.

120 euros sounds awefully inexpensive. Please look on line in your country for 'German Shepherd Breeder'


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

I Got New Pictures but not so clear 


















please check


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Your puppy is very cute but there is no way for us to know what breed he is. You would have to see his parents 
the collar is a bit too big for him but hes very cute and deserves a good home

just have fun with your puppy and dont worry about breed so much


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The puppy is adorable but he's not a pure bred german shepherd (which by the way is 100%, 90% doesn't count)

You can tell by his white socks and his tail looks like it curls up over his back. That is the mark of a Spitz breed. My guess is he's part Akita. Akitas are wonderful dogs, if he's akita and GSD, you will have a very smart, protective loyal dog with pointy ears.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

hello ,

now i called the man he promised me if this dog isn't pure he will give me 4 other GSD Dogs witch i choose any age he says 100% and if your not sure now give me the dog he is kinda good man with good reputation.

best regards


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If you are still very concerned that you have a pure bred, take a look in the pictures picture pictures forum so you know exactly what german shepherd puppies look like before you go to meet with this man.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

anyways thank you guys for help !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your puppy is cute. it could have some Shepherd in it. at this point don't worry about it. next time go to a reputable breeder and find a puppy.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheskafrom the look of it, i would highly doubt pure GSD. but more pictures would help alot
> 
> his coloring, white tips on feet/paws, ears, short snout, and the shape of his tail say not gsd to me, but i could be wrong and more pictures would help


White on paws means nothing. It fades or turns black as the pup grows.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Reichsmom
> White on paws means nothing. It fades or turns black as the pup grows.


While white paws do occur sometimes in GSDs and the white often fades and blends into the tan as the dog ages, they never turn black.









I don't think the pup pictured is pure. Between coloring and overall structure it definitely looks mixed to me.


----------

